# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Signature Shop] Zore's New Signature Shop !!

## Zore

Hello all ! 
This is my new signature shop, I made this because I am 
getting a lot better at making signatures, so i decided
that I would open up a new one  :Smile: .


Please request your signatures like the following quote.



> *Render/Stock* - The picture that you want for your signature.
> *Size (Dimensions)* - Request a custom size here, in pixels. Leave blank if you want the default (400x120).
> *Text* - Your name, or other text.
> *Sub-Text* - Text under your main text.
> *Colors* - If you want certain colors, name it here. Leave blank if you want me to decide.
> *Special Requests* - Request something in your signature that is not stated above. But I do not do animations.


Some of these signature's are old BTW, I am a lot better at making
signatures now.

So please request some signatures ^^.

~ Zore

----------


## JD

Is it me or have I seen this before?...

----------


## Zore

No its not just you, 
I made a new one XD.

----------


## JD

- -

----------


## Zore

Sure man, no problem.

----------


## JD

Awesome bro  :Smile:

----------


## JD

Really love the sig you made for me man  :Big Grin:  Thanks a lot

----------


## Zore

No problem man,
happy to help  :Smile: .

----------


## Zore

Please don't fill this up with random posts >.>.

----------


## sheepking

Well, a "thank you for the bump" would be have been enough >_<

----------


## Zore

Lol, sorry friend XD.

----------


## Örpheus

Zomg Request.

name: Orpheus [No special character]
Render: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3..._l_W_03041.jpg 

See if you can make use of just the top half of the character.

Background: Black, grey, noir-ish

----------


## Zore

Sure man, im on it now.

----------


## Zore

Your signature is in your PM box now, I really hope you like it  :Smile: 

~ Zore

----------


## P1raten

LF sig. <;3

Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Strike Freedom Gundam

----------


## Zore

Here is your signature dude.


I hope you like it  :Smile: .

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Ill request one ^_^*
*
Render:* http://animerender.com/forum/index.p...I0ODY0NTI4MS8=

*Name:* Gideon

*This style:* http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/4009/ar1mhitsrgb3.jpg

*And this font:* http://www.dafont.com/trashco.font

*I know you can do it =)*

----------


## P1raten

> Here is your signature dude.
> 
> 
> I hope you like it .


I love it. Thx nub. <3 +rep cookie x2

----------


## Zore

ill make yours now too Gawdlaw, and NP P1raten AKA -Jebus Fist-


~ Zore XD.

----------


## Gawdlaw

*yay it's my turn XD*

----------


## sgtmas2006

Text: Sgtmas2006
Subtext: Admin of WoWBotz
And if you can make it look any better in the background like maybe replace the black background i would appreciate it
Link :
http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/920/normaldante.png

----------


## wow4Supplier

Render: WhatEver,It just needs to have that rebelde shit in it.
Text: *BrAvO*
SubText: RBD Fan

And if you can make it girly.

I need this because I'm social engeenering on a girls forum so I can hack the shit out of them  :Smile:

----------


## P1raten

Gawdlaw likes hentai.

----------


## Zore

I will get to yours sigs as soon as i can.
Im busy IRL atm.

----------


## ~Keric Vi Britannia~

I lul'd, Jebus.

Also, Zore, when you aren't busy, may I request a signature as well? Or are there qualifications? ;3;

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Gawdlaw likes hentai.


*Ofcours I do.*

----------


## Zore

There are no qualifications, 
You request, i make.
SIMPLE Lol.

~ Zore

----------


## P1raten

> *Ofcours I do.*


Have you read pantycakes are numb?

----------


## Dr. Doom

Could you make me something with this render?

Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Mortal Kombat - Raiden

have it have a siiick color scheme

with the following words: Raiden805 "Contributor"

----------


## Zore

Your sig is done, should be in your inbox.

----------


## Gawdlaw

Hm... i don't see any D:!

----------


## Zore

Sorry man, im just really busy in real life atm.
Sorry, i will get to you ASAP.

~ Zore

----------


## Gawdlaw

alright D:!

----------


## sheepking

Zore... I will say it again:

Post your DAMN Outcome here. Then the People will see what you have done and others may want something like that too or?

Gawdlaw, I just have to say again: Your Sig is fcking awesum, your current one. It's 100/10. Always I look at it I'm astonishd / amazed.

Good luck Zore to beat Gawdlaws Sig XD

----------


## MuffinVendor

Thanks for contributing by making a sig shop!

I'd like a very nice sig that is extraordinary - like flashing lights.
Kindda like: 
But another background

I want it to say: Maydie and then V.C.N with cool writing  :Smile:

----------


## Zore

Kk i will try and find you a render.

~ Zore

----------


## MuffinVendor

Thank's alot mate.

----------


## Zore

Here is your signature Karlo7770.


Hope you like it.

----------


## Zore

Your signature is on its way Gawdlaw, sorry for the delay  :Smile: .

~ Zore

----------


## Gawdlaw

> Zore... I will say it again:
> 
> Post your DAMN Outcome here. Then the People will see what you have done and others may want something like that too or?
> 
> Gawdlaw, I just have to say again: Your Sig is fcking awesum, your current one. It's 100/10. Always I look at it I'm astonishd / amazed.
> 
> Good luck Zore to beat Gawdlaws Sig XD


*
haha thanks XD

I wanted this to be a test for Zore to share hi's secret skills :P

But I also really do like yours Sheepking 
*

----------


## P1raten

I would +rep you for contributing with this shop, but i need to spread :/

----------


## MuffinVendor

Mate I really like the sig - but can you make the V.C.N font more like the VCN on this pic ?<3

Oh and can you make the Maydie like more faded and like maybe make it across instead of straight <3 

I really appriciate this ^^

----------


## Zore

Sure man I will try and find a text like that.
But if I can't i will tell you. 

~ Zore

----------


## MuffinVendor

Just write it with your own cool font and make it red  :Smile:

----------


## Zore

Alright dude I changed it, I hope you like it.

But IMO I thought that it looked better before,
but its your signature.

~ Zore

----------


## MuffinVendor

Im using that one - frekiin nice! How can I give you a rep cookie ! +Rep!!!

----------


## Zore

To give me rep, you just click on my profile, and look at
my recent posts on threads outside of this section, and I'm
happy you like your siggy.

~ Zore

----------


## Choices

I need 2 of a signature, one of them just needs a namechange  :Smile: 

Sig1
Name:PaulB
Subtext:Contributor
Render: If you could use this http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/9...onicrender.png that'd be awesome

Sig2:
The Exact same, except use name DevPaul and no subtext
Thanks in advance

----------


## Tuulas

Name - Tuulas

Render - WoTLK Related render

Colors - Hmm.. something like baby blue like the this website theme .. and maybe some greenish blue or black

----------


## Zore

Working Right now on them.

----------


## Zore

Here is your two signatures PaulB.

and the other,


Here is your signature, Tuulas.


Hope you like them !!

~ Zore

----------


## Reflection

Your signatures are getting monotone mate, work at colours.

----------


## Proxes

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Flamedramon
Colors:What Ever you think that would make it look great
Text:Proxes

and also is okay if i come back later on with more request?

----------


## Zore

Sure no problem, just happy to help the community.

----------


## [the Sills]

I would really like one sig from a pro  :Big Grin:  (you)



Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Elf World of Warcraft
Main Text: [teh Sills]
Sub text: mmowned member



Thanks in regards!

(will rep if you want)

----------


## Tuulas

awesome man. just want i wanted  :Smile:

----------


## Choices

> Here is your two signatures PaulB.
> 
> and the other,
> 
> 
> Here is your signature, Tuulas.
> 
> 
> Hope you like them !!
> ...



Wow thanks so much man +rep

----------


## devilos

hey bro Zore =D can i request one sig ?
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Resistance Fall of Man
Text: DvL
Colors: Make best =P
So only render and text on me =) rest yours hehe...

----------


## wow4Supplier

Zore are u fcking blind?
I requested my sig bout 4 pages ago and still nothing,ignored.
Stick to priorities mate,if i requested first,finish my sig first
get it?
Kinda pissed.... -.-

----------


## Zore

No problem guys, and sorry Salf, I will work on yours very soon, I am busy atm.

~ Zore

----------


## Warlord651

i just am changing my server and the guy who made the original graphics is no longer with us.

This is for vote sites for WoW Servers

for a render use if u can downsize it

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...rthascutty.png 

For Size use this
CoreWoW 

Same concept with flashing text but i need it to say Devils Rejects 3.1.3 Fun Server

Spawn With T7.5
Custom Events
Custom Mobs 
Custom Gear 
Custom Npc's 
24/7 Friendly Staff

----------


## Zore

Signatures,
*[the Sills]*

*DvL*

*Proxes*


Warlord I will get to you as soon as I can, and Salf. Can you please
supply a render or stock, because i cannot find any.

Hope you like your signatures. 

~ Zore

----------


## Zore

Warlord, I do not animate signatures sorry, Salf is animating text though  :Smile: .
Sorry. 

~ Zore

----------


## Warlord651

ok i understand can you just possibly put them on the banner in the corner.

Spawn with t7
99% uptime
24/7 Support
Fun Server

just those things

----------


## Zore

Sure man, i can give it a shot,
but im going to bed now. I will
work on it as soon as I wake up
tomorrow  :Smile: 

~ Zore

----------


## Warlord651

awsome thanks

----------


## [the Sills]

Thanks alot, Zore! Love it, your great!


EDIT: Can you make an avatar of it? I would really appreciate it!

----------


## Gawdlaw

*You're doing the eazy ones first Zore? :P*

----------


## Zore

Yes Gawdlaw, im doing some of the easy one's first, I will get to yours as
soon as I can friend  :Smile: .

~ Zore

P.S - I will get an avatar for you now Sills

----------


## Zore

Here is your avatar Sills, I just woke up, and I got some work to do already
Lol  :Stick Out Tongue: .



~ Zore

----------


## [the Sills]

thx alot dude! love it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Proxes

2 Sigs

Render:http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...ron%20suit.png

Text: Proxes

Design: What ever you think its best that will go with this 

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...he%20Flash.png

or this one http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...-aliveLrQ1.png

Which ever is better for you or both lol 

Text: I'm So Fast the fight is over before you know it

And also somewhere put proxes on it

Design:What ever you think will be good


I will comeback with more request xD Thanks again keep up the good work

Could you take put those symbols on them

----------


## Zore

No problem dude, and i will work on your signatures, as soon
as I can  :Smile: .

----------


## Proxes

> No problem dude, and i will work on your signatures, as soon
> as I can .


Oh right man thanks alot take your time no rush 

Your the Best i love your work better than mine xD

----------


## Zore

Lol thanks man  :Smile: .

----------


## Proxes

> Lol thanks man .


Lol np man how's the sigs coming along.

----------


## Zore

Not started yet, Bit busy IRL.
But i will start soon.

~ Zore

----------


## Zore

Here is the first one you requested,


Here is the second, but I could not fit that long bit of text you
wanted sorry, But here it is.


Hope you like them  :Smile: .

~ Zore

----------


## Proxes

> Here is the first one you requested,
> 
> 
> Here is the second, but I could not fit that long bit of text you
> wanted sorry, But here it is.
> 
> 
> Hope you like them .
> 
> ~ Zore


Thx again great work once again and it's fine if you couldn't fit it i love then I'll be back with more request later if you don't mind

----------


## Zore

Rofl sure man, I enjoy making them XD. 
You sure make a lot of requests XD.
Happy you liked them also.

~ Zore

----------


## Proxes

> Rofl sure man, I enjoy making them XD. 
> You sure make a lot of requests XD.
> Happy you liked them also.
> 
> ~ Zore


Lol is it a problem that I do well we both benefit you get better and I get sigs lol great job btw

----------


## Zore

Ofc =D lol.
I enjoy making them. I am getting better too lol.
Anyway, enjoy XD.

~ Zore

----------


## Warlord651

Zore, No rush but were u still gunna make mine

----------


## Irrevocable Scar

I like your style.
Could you be made the same signature as that this :
 
Without I would want as pen name Scar has the place of Dombo.
And also the other one, the same also with in pen name Orpho.

Thank you.

----------


## Proxes

Render:Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window

Text: Proxes

Design: You know already xD

Another Sig with same thing as ontop but dif render

Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window

Another same thing but dif render 

Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window

lol 3 request illbe back with more cause im umm good like that lol xD enjoy making them bet they will come out great like the rest

----------


## Zore

Warlord651, i seen that OP already made you an animated signature, so I figured
you would not want one. Irrevocable Scar I will try to make you one with the same
type of style. Also, alva15, you will probably be served last because i already made you
two or three. 

~ Zore

----------


## Proxes

Thats Fine Zore do everyone else first you made me some ill just wait lol and Gl my friend

----------


## Zore

Thanks alva  :Smile: .
Also, guys i updated the first page of the thread, if you request a signature,
please follow what it says in the quote  :Smile: .

~ Zore

----------


## Chaosmaster

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-22997

Text: Chaos

Design: Just make it look godly

Also make it into a avatar if possible!

----------


## Zore

Guys im very very busy atm, but I will do them as soon 
as I can, website work :P

----------


## Netherdrake

*Render/Stock* - http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs36/f/20...by_xSlaerx.jpg crop the part of the signature from the down-left corner.
*Size* <BLANK>
*Text* - Netherdrake
*Sub-Text* - World of Warcraft Player or MMOwned, which one sounds cooler? Both is okay for me.  :Smile: 
*Colors* - Purple, Abstract.
*Special Requests* - Add some cool effects, don't leave it like the render is, add like bolded edges, and some other cool effects!  :Smile:

----------


## Zore

Guys im closing my shop for now sorry.
So i repeat. My shop is *CLOSED*


~ Zore

----------


## Forgiving

Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/133 Eevee

name: Forgiving

Style: cant really say. Lots of red's and bright oranges.. thanks!

----------


## sheepking

How can someone be so dumb >_>

----------


## Zore

Roflmao i know man, i reason being that i closed it, was because i have been
really busy in real life sorry everyone and don't request. Thats what *CLOSED*
means.

~ Zore

----------


## Forgiving

Sorry that i dont read every single page before posting.

bejeebus.

Next time i suggest you edit your OP not one on page 7...

----------

